# 328d at the NY Auto Show - What do you want to know?



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The New York Auto Show is just a few weeks away and BMW has teased out the details of what will be on display. The big news is for 3 series drivers waiting for an oil burning variant. The 328d will make is US debut at the auto show and Bimmerfest.com will be there to cover it.

The diesel-powered BMW 328d will make its U.S. debut at this year***8217;s New York International Auto Show, joining the BMW 3 Series lineup and strengthening BMW***8217;s position as one of the country***8217;s most efficient automakers. The BMW 328d will be powered by a TwinPower Turbo 4 cylinder engine, delivering 180 hp and an impressive 280 lb-ft of torque ***8211; propelling the vehicle from 0 to 60 mph in about 7.2 seconds while getting mileage that could well exceed 40 mpg (official US EPA estimates will be available closer to the launch of the 328d). With the hallmark performance of a BMW 3 Series and increased efficiency of a diesel engine, the BMW 328d will serve as the new benchmark in its class.

We will be on hand to get up close and personal with the 328d. If you have any specific questions about the diesel F30 3 series post them and we will do our best to get them answered.

*Read more about BMW at the NY Auto Show*


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

I want to know about pricing relative to the 328i. And the exact engine designation. Thanks!


----------



## PSEE (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe it will be a 2.0L diesel.

As far as mileage estimates, my 3.0L 335d gets 34-37MPG in combined driving year 'round.
Shouldn't a 2.0L be getting closer to 50MPG?

A guy I work with owns a VW Passat diesel and he gets 45MPG.


:thumbup:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Is it going to require DEF?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

What I want to know is if it looks just like all the other 328's, why would I want to go all the way to NYC to see it? :dunno:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I'll be at New York too, very excited. Lots of diesels, plus new X5!

questions I have:

1. engine size?
2. Urea system used?
3. EPA ratings?
4. 6MT and 8AT?
5. xDrive confirmation?


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

PSEE said:


> I believe it will be a 2.0L diesel.
> 
> As far as mileage estimates, my 3.0L 335d gets 34-37MPG in combined driving year 'round.
> Shouldn't a 2.0L be getting closer to 50MPG?
> ...


I don't think many 335d owners see 34-37 mpg in mixed driving, honestly. That is pretty optimistic compared to what I've seen (30-32 mpg).

EPA rates the 335d at 23 city/36 highway, just FYI. Of course, it varies with conditions and driving style.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

SpeedyD said:


> I don't think many 335d owners see 34-37 mpg in mixed driving, honestly. That is pretty optimistic compared to what I've seen (30-32 mpg).
> 
> EPA rates the 335d at 23 city/36 highway, just FYI. Of course, it varies with conditions and driving style.


Agree. Mine is shown below and is about 70% city (well, suburbia). I got 37.1 on one tank that was mostly interstate, and I believe I could probably achieve near 40 mpg on a full-day cross-country, but my average in suburban Maryland has been rather consistent. That's hand calculated. I have heard Euro 320ds getting 40+ in my same conditions, and 50 mpg on the road. No concrete data, but a lot of anecdotal reporting. My boss in the UK leased one. He even was impressed with the grunt. But then he has never driven the 335d.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

Why did they rebadge the Euro 320d as the 328d in NA?


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

ND40oz said:


> Why did they rebadge the Euro 320d as the 328d in NA?


I could be off-base here, but couldn't the same question have been asked about why they called a 2012 2.0L four-banger a 328 when they already called a 2009 3.0L inline six a 328?


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy335dOwner said:


> I could be off-base here, but couldn't the same question have been asked about why they called a 2012 2.0L four-banger a 328 when they already called a 2009 3.0L inline six a 328?


The F30 320d uses the 184hp N47, it certainly appears that the NA 328d is using this same engine, but I guess we won't know until someone can pop the hood.

The F10 525d uses the 218hp twin sequential turbo N47, sort of strange that it's only a 25d and here the 28d only has 180 hp.


----------



## m8o (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, thanx for asking... Just what I wanted to know. Please ask:

1) How dare they call the exact same thing that is called a 320d in the rest of the world with the exact same level of performance of it, a 328d here and price it commensurate with 28d level of performance not 20d level of performance?

2) I'll preface by saying it's too slow for me. So where there was a growing chance I'd get one yesterday, that chance is nill today. -If- the majority of BMW buyers are of like mind and are unwilling to pay well over $40K [$50K as I'd want in optioned no doubt] for a slow vehicle and sales are weak, are they going to right away jump to the conclusion US/CA buyers don't want diesels or are they going to realize their error and give us the F31 330d? [!!!!] (a real one, with 6-cyl, not just +2 added to the badge)

Best regards


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

magbarn said:


> Is it going to require DEF?





AutoUnion said:


> I'll be at New York too, very excited. Lots of diesels, plus new X5!
> 
> questions I have:
> 
> ...


My guesses to the answers:

1. 2.0 L 4 cyl
2. yes- the only way for it to make EPA emission specs
3. I'm looking forward to this. It should beat the Passat tdi.
4. 8AT
5. xDrive will be available on the sedan and the only option for the wagon.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ND40oz said:


> The F30 320d uses the 184hp N47, it certainly appears that the NA 328d is using this same engine, but I guess we won't know until someone can pop the hood.
> 
> The F10 525d uses the 218hp twin sequential turbo N47, sort of strange that it's only a 25d and here the 28d only has 180 hp.


Yes- I don't understand it either. My only guess is that they will use the badge to justify a higher price but will initially offset that higher price with the ecocredit until the word gets out on how great it is.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

d geek said:


> Yes- I don't understand it either. My only guess is that they will use the badge to justify a higher price but will initially offset that higher price with the ecocredit until the word gets out on how great it is.


That's exactly what's going to happen, they're going to use the badging to price it above the 328i instead of pricing it slightly above the 320i.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ND40oz said:


> That's exactly what's going to happen, they're going to use the badging to price it above the 328i instead of pricing it slightly above the 320i.


In Europe the 320d with blueperformance (urea injection) costs the same as a 328i.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

d geek said:


> In Europe the 320d with blueperformance (urea injection) costs the same as a 328i.


In Germany it's €2100 more for the base 328i over the 320d, in the UK it's a £985 difference.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ND40oz said:


> In Germany it's ***8364;2100 more for the base 328i over the 320d, in the UK it's a £985 difference.


add the blueperformance option that would be needed to meet US emissions.
edit: something changed recently on bmw.de. The 320d with blue performance is about ***8364;1000 less than a 328i now. 
The UK site shows the 320d with blueperformance as slightly more than a 328i


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not so sure the blueperformance EU6 package is a urea injection system, every thing I've found so far describes it as a NOx Storage Catalyst with no mention of urea injection. 

I know EU6 emissions are supposed to be more inline with the current CARB and EPA ones for diesels, but until they release more info on the 328d and its emissions system, we won't know what they're doing to meet the requirements.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ND40oz said:


> I'm not so sure the blueperformance EU6 package is a urea injection system, every thing I've found so far describes it as a NOx Storage Catalyst with no mention of urea injection...


Keep looking and you'll realize that blueperformance means urea injection


----------



## fastm3 (Sep 1, 2006)

ND40oz said:


> Why did they rebadge the Euro 320d as the 328d in NA?


Because they think we're stupid; that we won't buy it if was badged 320.

BTW, I'm not saying they're wrong. We Americans seem to have tremendous insecurities, some of which can apparently only be alleviated by XL-ing everything. Makes us feel more macho, manly and powerful. Sad, but true.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

d geek said:


> Keep looking and you'll realize that blueperformance means urea injection


So far I can only find blueperformance urea injection info on the M57N2 which is in the US 335d and X5 35d. So I went on Realoem and pulled up the parts for the SCR system, it's listed under fuel supply - fuel feed: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=ZW03&mospid=52205&btnr=16_0739&hg=16&fg=15

So if I look at the Euro 320d with the N47, I can't find any info on it having urea injection. The fuel feed doesn't have any SCR system listed: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/partgrp.do?model=3D31&mospid=54108&hg=16&fg=15

But if you go to the exhaust system, they clearly have different DPFs and front pipes if they have option S163A, which is EU6 emissions.

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=3D31&mospid=54108&btnr=18_0963&hg=18&fg=10

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=3D31&mospid=54108&btnr=18_0964&hg=18&fg=20

Where have you found that the blueperformance system on the N47 includes urea injection?


----------



## m8o (Oct 18, 2009)

Sux buyers now will have to buy a Q5 diesel to get a performance minded AWD oil burner.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

m8o said:


> Sux buyers now will have to buy a Q5 diesel to get a performance minded AWD oil burner.


"535d" xDrive is coming too


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ND40oz said:


> So far I can only find blueperformance urea injection info on the M57N2 which is in the US 335d and X5 35d. So I went on Realoem and pulled up the parts for the SCR system, it's listed under fuel supply - fuel feed: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=ZW03&mospid=52205&btnr=16_0739&hg=16&fg=15
> 
> So if I look at the Euro 320d with the N47, I can't find any info on it having urea injection. The fuel feed doesn't have any SCR system listed: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/partgrp.do?model=3D31&mospid=54108&hg=16&fg=15
> 
> ...


By definition the BluePerformance uses adblue


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

d geek said:


> By definition the BluePerformance uses adblue


By definition the twinpower turbo is a twin turbo...until BMW decides to use it for the single twin scroll turbo as well.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ND40oz said:


> By definition the twinpower turbo is a twin turbo...until BMW decides to use it for the single twin scroll turbo as well.


No.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, so BMW never uses the same term to mean different things, we've debunked that...

Please show me a diagram of the SCR system on the N47, the parts diagrams are freely available on realoem.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

arent our cars twin turbos or twin scrolls, Im stupid on this one!! LOL


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Axel61 said:


> arent our cars twin turbos or twin scrolls, Im stupid on this one!! LOL


Your car has two turbos, but they're not identical so not really "twins". I don't think it is a twin scroll (TwinPower) design.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

Based on the Euro-spec 335d fuel consumption vs. the 2013 Euro-spec 320d (Euro 6) fuel consumption in the European NEDC, and applying those results to the U.S.-spec 335d (23 mpg city/36 mpg highway/27 mpg combined in the EPA 5-cycle fuel mileage test), the U.S. spec 328d should get around 37 mpg city/47 mpg highway/41 mpg combined in the EPA 5-cycle.

It appears that the 2013 Euro 6 version of the Euro-spec 320d would meet the requirements for T2B5 as is (http://carfueldata.direct.gov.uk/search-new-or-used-cars.aspx?vid=30024), although the test duty cycle in Europe (NEDC) is not identical to the test duty cycle in the U.S. (FTP75). The U.S. EPA has also set supplemental FTP standards under Tier 2 for emissions during US06 and SC03 test duty cycles for which Europe does not have corresponding standards.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

How will its reliability compare to the 335d?

Specifically:
-Fuel Injectors
-Carbon build-up in manifold
-EGR 
-Transmission


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

zach0726 said:


> How will its reliability compare to the 335d?
> 
> Specifically:
> -Fuel Injectors
> ...


Exactly. I will be interested in a few years in potentially moving to another diesel car, but I hope to see the reliability not become a problem on these new models before I jump back into a diesel BMW.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

zach0726 said:


> How will its reliability compare to the 335d?
> 
> Specifically:
> -Fuel Injectors
> ...


Is this "carbon buildup" in the intake manifold or on the inner surface of the exhaust valves?

Seems like the difference is important.

Diesels of the CR, newer, variety that are driven lightly in city traffic and don't get to be "hot" and "driven hard" have a reputation for intake manifold "oiling" caused by EGR. This can be cleaned up periodically or "bypassed" by a creative "oil trapping" device used on supercharged engines since at least WWII.

Intake valve "carbon buildup" is well known in newer engines especially gasoline BMW multi-valve engines since the mid 1980's when additives like Techron were invented. I don't know if exhaust valves have similar solutions, but I don't know if this is connected to intake manifold EGR "crud."

PL


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> arent our cars twin turbos or twin scrolls, Im stupid on this one!! LOL


JaJa, they are bi-turbo. They swing both ways!

Actually they are sequential, so a smaller one spins up first reducing the famous turbo lag on our cars, compared to a typical single spool turbo.

Then as the air mass flow increases, hopefully with vehicle acceleration (but not necessarily), the sequential gates or valves allow exhaust to flow through the larger turbo getting it spun up. Eventually there is so much mass flow that the two turbos combined can't manage so a by pass will open bleeding the excess charge air or exhaust (not sure which).

Pretty neat stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Agree. Mine is shown below and is about 70% city (well, suburbia). I got 37.1 on one tank that was mostly interstate, and I believe I could probably achieve near 40 mpg on a full-day cross-country, but my average in suburban Maryland has been rather consistent. That's hand calculated. I have heard Euro 320ds getting 40+ in my same conditions, and 50 mpg on the road. No concrete data, but a lot of anecdotal reporting. My boss in the UK leased one. He even was impressed with the grunt. But then he has never driven the 335d.


I live in the suburban Washington DC metropolitan area and commute downtown each morning. My driving is mostly city (80 %) with occasional highway driving. In my 335d I average 20 mpg mixed city and highway. On the interstate, though, I get from 36-39 mpg consistently. I would expect the new 328d to do better, although my "d's" mileage is satisfactory to me. When I purchased my "d" I got BMW's eco-credit plus the federal tax credit, irresistible discounts! Unless one is in love with the new body style and additional gadgets on the new 3 series, a trade-in would hardly be worth it.


----------



## Bartman619 (Jul 18, 2008)

Waterpump:

Electric or Mechanical ?


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

Bartman619 said:


> Waterpump:
> 
> Electric or Mechanical ?


So far everything with the N47 has used a mechanical: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/partxref.do?part=11518516204&showeur=on


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

SpeedyD said:


> Exactly. I will be interested in a few years in potentially moving to another diesel car, but I hope to see the reliability not become a problem on these new models before I jump back into a diesel BMW.


I am not sure I will buy a new diesel again. Feel like all the added emissions have way over complicated things. Been driving diesels for around 20 years now, so perhaps just time for a change for me.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I am not sure I will buy a new diesel again. Feel like all the added emissions have way over complicated things. Been driving diesels for around 20 years now, so perhaps just time for a change for me.


Just curious: how is this any different than modern gassers? Diesel engines are more powerful than ever before.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> Just curious: how is this any different than modern gassers? Diesel engines are more powerful than ever before.


I never bought them for the power specifically so that point means nothing to me. Actually the mpg never was much of a factor for me either. I think it is more of the dynamics of how a higher compression motor drives than anything else. Perhaps I am being naive(sp?) about the gassers. I know our 2008 F150 has been far less hassles for us but outside that that is the only "modern" gasser we own. We shall see for me, I am probably 1-2 years away from needing to replace my 2003 truck and my mind can change a lot but if it died today and I had the finances then I'd get an ML550.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

d geek said:


> Just curious: how is this any different than modern gassers?


The SCR system and DPF system are "add-ons" in addition to the cat system gasoline engines use, so the extra catalyst, plumbing, pumps, controls, vales, heaters, etc in the SCR system is additional complexity over gasoline vehicles and additional potential problems.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> The SCR system and DPF system are "add-ons" in addition to the cat system gasoline engines use, so the extra catalyst, plumbing, pumps, controls, vales, heaters, etc in the SCR system is additional complexity over gasoline vehicles and additional potential problems.


I have never had an EGR or fuel injector problem with a gasser but both seem much more common than not with diesels.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I have never had an EGR or fuel injector problem with a gasser but both seem much more common than not with diesels.


That's because gas/petrol engines don't have an EGR. Or I should say that they don't now - my E12/M30 from '77 had one (pre-catalyst engine.)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> That's because gas/petrol engines don't have an EGR. Or I should say that they don't now - my E12/M30 from '77 had one (pre-catalyst engine.)


My 1992 Mustang has an EGR and I have owned multiple other Mustangs that had EGRs. My last F150 had an EGR. All of my V8 Thunderbirds had EGRs. Those all cars off the top of my head that I have owned and ran on gasoline and definitely had EGRs. All I never had an EGR problem with.

I just checked online and appears my current F150, 2008 model has an EGR. Or at least a Motorcraft part number exists for it and instructions are online for where it is located.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> My 1992 Mustang has an EGR and I have owned multiple other Mustangs that had EGRs. My last F150 had an EGR. All of my V8 Thunderbirds had EGRs. Those all cars off the top of my head that I have owned and ran on gasoline and definitely had EGRs. All I never had an EGR problem with.
> 
> I just checked online and appears my current F150, 2008 model has an EGR. Or at least a Motorcraft part number exists for it and instructions are online for where it is located.


Picky, picky. If I had added "BMW" to my statement, you wouldn't have had anything to complain about.

It's your problem for owning cheap-ass Fix-Or-Repair-Daily vehicles that have improperly-designed emissions-control system that you have EGR valves on gas/petrol engines.:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> Picky, picky. If I had added "BMW" to my statement, you wouldn't have had anything to complain about.
> 
> It's your problem for owning cheap-ass Fix-Or-Repair-Daily vehicles that have improperly-designed emissions-control system that you have EGR valves on gas/petrol engines.:angel:


I did not even think about it earlier but my Porsches had EGRs as did the Honda that we used to have. Refine your statement however you want but I have had my fair share of EGR issues with a variety of diesels and even seen a few people on here have issues with them on their BMW diesels. Then I see the issues with the DEF, something I had two minor problems with, then factor in the DPF and then factor in whatever else has had to get added for emissions reasons and I just have lost some faith in diesels for long term ownership. Perhaps the gas cars are just as bad for other items but sadly the only remotely "modern" gas cars I can compare to would be the last two F150s we had/have and those were actually pretty dang reliable.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

floydarogers said:


> Fix-Or-Repair-Daily vehicles


That's funny. I've had several Fords and two BMWs. My most recent Ford, a 2005 Focus wagon (which has more cargo space than an X5) has 72,000 miles and has had one dealer visit, under warranty, to replace the throttle body to fix a minor "notch" feeling in the accelerator pedal. And the dealer had the part in stock and fixed it in two hours while I waited.

While BMWs have a lot of merits and positives, reliability is definitely not one of them, as shown by virtually all of the published rankings such as J D Power, CR, etc.

The only vehicle I have owned in the past 30 years that ever required a tow/flatbed was my 2004 Z4.

P.S. Took my X5 into the dealer today as it is getting some error codes (P0400, P0003, P2FEB, P01C1, P00EB, U0303, U0101, and U0103). I believe the P0400 is an "insufficient EGR flow" code.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

Penguin said:


> That's funny. I've had several Fords and two BMWs. My most recent Ford, a 2005 Focus wagon (which has more cargo space than an X5) has 72,000 miles and has had one dealer visit, under warranty, to replace the throttle body to fix a minor "notch" feeling in the accelerator pedal. And the dealer had the part in stock and fixed it in two hours while I waited.


Max cargo volume on the Focus ZXW was 73.7 cu.ft. and it's 75.4 cu.ft. on the E70, plus, which one would you really rather drive?


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

ND40oz said:


> Max cargo volume on the Focus ZXW was 73.7 cu.ft. and it's 75.4 cu.ft. on the E70, plus, which one would you really rather drive?


Where did you get you data? My comparison from Motor Trend data shows:

Ford Focus: 73 cu. ft. seats down, 35 cu. ft. seats up
BMW X5: 61 cu. ft. seats down, 21 cu. ft. seats up.

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/2010/bmw/x5/specifications/interior.html

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/2006/ford/focus/zxw_wagon/1820/specifications/interior.html

As does cars.com

http://www.cars.com/bmw/x5/2010/specifications/

As does US News:

http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/BMW_X5/2010/Interior/

I haven't calculated it myself, but I can testify that the camping gear that fit into my Focus wagon does not fit into my 2010 X5.

As to your question, the Focus was quite fun to drive and while short on power compared to an X5, it had substantially less throttle lag. I actually would prefer the Focus around town and on short-trips of an hour or less, but the X5 is clearly a superior vehicle for long trips.

Right now, with the X5 at the dealer and the SA calling to say, "yes, there were error codes stored, and yes, this is the second time this year you brought it in for a SES light and the same error codes, but we can't find anything wrong. Can we drive it a bit and see if we can see why it's illuminating the SES light?," the Focus ZXW, which never had a SES in 70K of driving, is looking pretty good. I'm thinking this might be my last BMW. BMW's are nice vehicles, but my experience with two of them is that I'm always wondering what next is going to go wrong.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

The X5's is listed here: http://media.caranddriver.com/files/sleighboys-7-seat-suv-comparison-spec-sheet.pdf, here: http://usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/cars-trucks/BMW_X5/2013/specs/X5-AWD-4dr-SUV-350478/ and here: http://www.edmunds.com/bmw/x5/2013/features-specs.html?style=&sub=suv

The 21 number is with the 3rd row in use, it's 36 with it folded down or if you don't have it at all, you get extra storage space or room for the spare tire. I gave up some space moving from my MDX, but the engine/trans is worth the trade off.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

I think model designation 28 vs 20 has more to do with specs/option being a NA model. Engine displacement or type is not the main reason.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I read on the internet today that BMW will sell, in the USA, a diesel 5 series for 2014. They said it will have a 6 cylinder engine with 255 bhp and 413 lb.ft. see this link: http://www.bmwcca.org/node/5576


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

AutoUnion said:


> I'll be at New York too, very excited. Lots of diesels, plus new X5!
> 
> questions I have:
> 
> ...





d geek said:


> My guesses to the answers:
> 
> 1. 2.0 L 4 cyl
> 2. yes- the only way for it to make EPA emission specs
> ...


https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/pres...9&id=T0138998EN_US&left_menu_item=node__2229#

1. check
2. check
3. prelim is 32/45/37 mpUSg (better than any tdi)
4. check
5. check
:thumbup:


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

ND40oz said:


> So far I can only find blueperformance urea injection info on the M57N2 which is in the US 335d and X5 35d. So I went on Realoem and pulled up the parts for the SCR system, it's listed under fuel supply - fuel feed: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=ZW03&mospid=52205&btnr=16_0739&hg=16&fg=15
> 
> So if I look at the Euro 320d with the N47, I can't find any info on it having urea injection. The fuel feed doesn't have any SCR system listed: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/partgrp.do?model=3D31&mospid=54108&hg=16&fg=15
> 
> ...


Here is a photo from the press release:
https://mediapool.bmwgroup.com/down...actEvent=scaleZoom&dokNo=P90118073&quality=80


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if BMWNA offers a special Eco or other credit for the new round of diesel offerings.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

rmorin49 said:


> It will be interesting to see if BMWNA offers a special Eco or other credit for the new round of diesel offerings.


I'm betting they will so people can deal with the fact they are paying more for a 328d than a 328i.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm going to consider either the 535d or an A6 TDI. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer Appl


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

rmorin49 said:


> I'm going yo consider either the 535d or an A6 TDI.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer Appl


I would love an A6 Avant 3.0L TDI with Quattro. Not that I need another money sink, but I have always like the Avants in both A4 and A6.


----------



## ND40oz (Oct 6, 2009)

d geek said:


> Here is a photo from the press release:
> https://mediapool.bmwgroup.com/down...actEvent=scaleZoom&dokNo=P90118073&quality=80


Cool, so we can confirm the NA 328d is using it now. Has anyone confirmed that the 320d with S163A has the same thing or is this unique to NA market like the system on the M57 was?


----------

